# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  MIELE ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ

## SIRAP

Γειά σας.
Ειμαι νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές.
Εχει η αδελφή ενα πλυντήριο πιάτων Miele G 601 SC, πήγε να πλύνει τα πιάτα και ξεκίνησε να παίρνει το νερό
και σταμάτησε. Αναβόσβηνε ένα λεντάκι το οποίο έλεγε το βιβλίο οδηγιών ότι πρέπει να ελέγξετε την εισοδο νερού (φίτρο.. σκουπίδια) και την αποχέτευση. Το έλεγξα και καθάρισα το φιλτράκι της εισόδου του νερού και έλεγξα και την αποχέτευση, βγάζει κανονικά το νερό, και ο σωλήνας δεν έχει τσκίσματα.
Μετά τον έλεγχο αυτόν, έλεγξα και το πλαστικό δοχειο που έρχεται το νερό. Δεν έχει πολλά άλλατακαι το νερό διοχετεύεται κανονικά μεσα στο πλυντήριο. Το προβλημα παραμένει. ανάβοσβήνει το λεντάκι. Με κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα ακουσα οτι πήγενε να πάρει το μοτέρ και τότε ακούστηκε το ρελεδάκι να πέφτει.
Περιμένω την βοήθειά σας
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των Προτέρων*.!

----------


## SIRAP

> Γειά σας.
> Ειμαι νέο μέλος και θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές.
> Εχει η αδελφή ενα πλυντήριο πιάτων Miele G 601 SC, πήγε να πλύνει τα πιάτα και ξεκίνησε να παίρνει το νερό
> και σταμάτησε. Αναβόσβηνε ένα λεντάκι το οποίο έλεγε το βιβλίο οδηγιών ότι πρέπει να ελέγξετε την εισοδο νερού (φίτρο.. σκουπίδια) και την αποχέτευση. Το έλεγξα και καθάρισα το φιλτράκι της εισόδου του νερού και έλεγξα και την αποχέτευση, βγάζει κανονικά το νερό, και ο σωλήνας δεν έχει τσκίσματα.
> Μετά τον έλεγχο αυτόν, έλεγξα και το πλαστικό δοχειο που έρχεται το νερό. Δεν έχει πολλά άλλατακαι το νερό διοχετεύεται κανονικά μεσα στο πλυντήριο. Το προβλημα παραμένει. ανάβοσβήνει το λεντάκι. Με κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα ακουσα οτι πήγενε να πάρει το μοτέρ και τότε ακούστηκε το ρελεδάκι να πέφτει.
> Περιμένω την βοήθειά σας
> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των Προτέρων*.!


Δείτε το βιντεάκι ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα
Ευχαριστώ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As2l1b7571c

----------


## konman

> Δείτε το βιντεάκι ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As2l1b7571c



Αν ειναι ακριβως οπως το βιντεακι τοτε δεν δουλευει το μοτερ πλυσης.

----------


## SIRAP

> Αν ειναι ακριβως οπως το βιντεακι τοτε δεν δουλευει το μοτερ πλυσης.


Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Τελικά μέσα στο πλυντήριο στο άνοιγμα του μοτέρ (πτερωτή)  ήταν το πρόβλημα.
Πρέπει να επιασε άλατα και δεν γυρνούσε, με μια μακριά διδάλα το γύρισα και το μοτέρ πήρε μπρός.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρέπει να εξακριβώσεις γιατί και που σκάλωσε από άλατα . δηλαδή αν σκάλωσε η φτερωτή από εσωτερικά άλατα δεν πέφτει λόγος , και καλά έκανες που το ξεσκάλωσες....
αλλά .... αν σκάλωσε επειδή έχει διαρροή η τσιμούχα και έχει πιάσει άλατα εκεί (στον άξονα του μοτέρ και στην επαφή με την τσιμούχα ) ή σου έριξε κάποια νερά στο πάτωμα της συσκευής , τότε είναι κάτι που επιπλέον πρέπει να το προλάβεις. Είτε για να μην σου ξανασυμβεί , είτε για να μην προχωρήσει μια χειρότερη ζημιά.

----------


## SIRAP

Πέτρο καλημέρα.
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο θα το ελέγξω.!!
Έχω διαβάσει πολλά σχόλια σου πρωτού γίνω μέλος. 
Με βοήθησες αρκετά, τωρα θα σε Ευχαριστω και σαν μέλος.
Φιλικά Πάρις.

----------


## eleni12

καλησπέρα σας,εχω ενα πλυντηριο brandt 6 κιλών και ο κάδος δεν περιστρέφεται οταν εχει ρουχα,το δοκίμασα χωρίς να εχει ρούχα και περιστρεφοταν κανονικα,μονο στο τελευταίο στίψιμο (600 στροφές βάζω πάντα οχι 1000) κανει ενα ηχο σαν τσίριγμα η σαν  κατι να το ζορίζει.λέτε να ειναι απο αλατα και οταν βαζω ρουχα εφαπτονται τα τοιχωματα του κάδου με το τύμπανο και δεν μπορει να περιστρέφεται?ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας και η συμβουλή σας?σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.!

----------


## nyannaco

Ελένη, λάθος θέση, η κατάλληλη είναι στο άλλο νήμα που το πόσταρες.

Ας τα καθαρίσει κάποιος mod/admin εδώ.

----------


## RNR

καλησπερα στην παρεα.

εχω και εγω εξισου ενα προβλημα με το ιδιο miele. τα καθαρισα και εγω φιλτρα κτλ, αλλα τιποτα δεν μου αδειαζει τα νερα.

με τι εργαλειο μπορω να γυρισω και εγω τη  φτερωτη ??

επισης, παιρνει κανενα καθαριστικο σπραυ να ριξω η απαγορευεται?

ευχαριστω για οποια απαντηση και βοηθεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/528...page=52#manual

Πήγαινε σελίδα 52 (δες αν έχει εμπόδια και αν περιστρέφεται με δυσκολία ) αν περιστρέφεται με δυσκολία και δεν διορθώνει επί τόπου . 
Τότε πας από έξω και ξεκουμπώνεις την αντλία (κόκκινος κύκλος ) περιστρέφοντας στο ήμισυ και τραβώντας έξω. ελέγχεις αν γυρίζουν με άνεση τα πτερύγια (μπλε & πράσινο ) στον πράσινο κύκλο έλεγξε για τυλιγμένα αντικείμενα πάνω και μέσα στην φτερωτή.
Μεταξύ του (μπλε & πράσινου κύκλου ) να ελέγξεις αν βλέπεις άλατα (πιθανή διαρροή νερού από τον άξονα και την τσιμούχα) οπότε αντικατάσταση της αντλίας ή άλλαγμα της τσιμούχας .

----------


## RNR

Πετρο καλημερα και καλη χρονια. 
Αρχικα να σε ευχαριστησω για την αμεση απαντηση σου. Ελπιζα να μου απαντησεις μιας και ειδα οτι εχεις βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο. 

Το πλυντηριο ειναι εντοιχιζομενο και μαλιστα εχει μπει με δυσκολια. 

Μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις οδηγιες τι πρεπει να κανω για να φτασω στα σημεια που λες.

Εχθες καθαρισα τα φιλτρα και ξεκινησε η απορροφηση μια χαρα ενω δεν υπηρχε ιχνος απο βρωμια. Συνεχισε ομως  αναβοσβήνει το κοκκινο λαμπακι της ανωμαλιας οταν τραβουσε νερο. Οποτε αμεσως τωρα τσεκαρω το φιλτρο που τραβαει νερο και επιστρεφω να σας πω. 

Σημειωση, οταν τραβαει νερο απο την βρυση το παιρνει με διακοπες. ετσι πρεπει να ειναι?

ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## RNR

Καθαρισα και το φιλτρο εισαγωγης νερου. το ξεκινησα να λειτουργησει, αδειασε τα νερα κανονικα, τραβηξε και νερο και αναψε παλι το κοκκινο λαμπακι αναβοσβηνοντας. 

στην πορεια λοιπον ξανααναψε παλι, μετα απο περιπου 20 λεπτα..

μετα απο παρακολουθηση, αδειαζει το νερο, τραβαει νερο κανει ξεπλυμα, ανοιγει την ταμπλετα, ζεσταινεκ το νερο πλανει, ξανα αδειαζει το νερο και οταν ξανατραβαει παλι καθαρο σταματαει και το κρσταει μεσα. 

ειναι οντως η αντλια? στην αρχη ομως γιατι δουλευει? εχετε καμια ιδεα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σημειωση, οταν τραβαει νερο απο την βρυση το παιρνει με διακοπες. ετσι πρεπει να ειναι?.


Λογικά όχι , δεν θυμάσαι πως το έπαιρνε άλλοτε? 1η φορά το δουλεύεις? ίσως να φταίει και το Aqua stop ,




> Καθαρισα και το φιλτρο εισαγωγης νερου. το ξεκινησα να λειτουργησει, αδειασε τα νερα κανονικα, τραβηξε και νερο και αναψε παλι το κοκκινο λαμπακι αναβοσβηνοντας. 
> 
> στην πορεια λοιπον ξανααναψε παλι, μετα απο περιπου 20 λεπτα..


Για το κόκκινο λαμπάκι που αναβοσβήνει τι σου υποδεικνύει το Manual (το έχεις το manual?) . Για το μετά "20 λεπτά " θα πρέπει να δεις αν στο πάτωμα της συσκευής έχεις νερά (ενεργοποίηση αντιπλημμυρικής προστασίας , ίσως και γιαυτό σου πετάει τα νερά από αντλία όπως και όποτε ναναι) 




> μετα απο παρακολουθηση, αδειαζει το νερο, τραβαει νερο κανει ξεπλυμα, ανοιγει την ταμπλετα, ζεσταινεκ το νερο πλανει, ξανα αδειαζει το νερο και οταν ξανατραβαει παλι καθαρο σταματαει και το κρσταει μεσα.


Σαν να "τρελλάθηκε " δηλαδή (ότι θέλει κάνει)  :Lol: 




> ειναι οντως η αντλια? στην αρχη ομως γιατι δουλευει? εχετε καμια ιδεα.


Όχι δεν είναι η αντλία , κάποιοι άλλοι παράγοντες δυσλειτουργίας ίσως το κάνουν αυτό . Ούτε εγώ κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει , αλλά πρέπει για τυπικούς λόγους (εφόσον δεν έχεις το manual που θα βοηθούσε στα μέγιστα) να δεις αν έχει αφήσει στο πάτωμα νερά (στην εικόνα που σου έδειξα πιο πάνω με μπλε - πράσινο - κόκκινο κύκλο .. πιο αριστερά και κάτω έχει ένα στρόγγυλο φλοτέρ ... δες αν έχει κάτω από αυτό το φλοτέρ νερά) και δεξιά (των κύκλων μπλε - πράσινο) έχει έναν πιεσσοστάτη δες αν βούλωσε το σωληνάκι που φεύγει από εκείνο.

Για το πως βγαίνουν τα εντιχοιζόμενα κοίταξε δεξιά αριστερά - πάνω κάτω που μπορεί να έχουν πιαστεί βίδες και το κρατάνε . Δύσκολο κουσούρι.

----------

RNR (11-01-15)

----------


## RNR

Το εχω το manual και λεεξ οτι φταιει η εισαγωγη νερου ή η εξαγωγη. 

Ολα εχουν τσεκαριστει και ειναι πεντακαθαρα, φιλτρα, aquastop, το οποιο δουλευει κανονικα. πιεση στο νερο υπαρχει, ο αισθητηρας για να ζεσταινει το νερο δουλευει, η αντλια δουλευει. τωρα μενει να κανω αυτο που ειπες.

Ισως η ο διακοπτης πιεσεις νερου να εχει θεμα, ο οποιος κουμπωνει πανω στην αντλια. 

θα τσεκαρω ομως πρωτα αυτο που μου ειπες.

Αλλα φιλε μανικι τα εντοιχιζομενα..... ασε!

----------


## RNR

λοιπον μολις το ελυσα, νερα δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα. τα μονα νερα που βρηκα ηταν στους κατω μεντεσεδες τα οποια εχουν προκληθει απο διαρροη στο καστιχο δεξια, παρα πολυ μικρη, για τα 7 χρονια που δουλευει. το εβαλα να δουλεψει ανοικτο απο κατω ωστε να ακουω και να βλεπω οτι μπορω. 

τραβηξε λοιπον νερο, και την ώρα που ειναι να το ριξει με πιεση μεσα στο πλυντηριο εβγαλε το σφαλμα. και μετα προσπαθουσε συνεχεια η αντλία και δεν μπορουσε να το σηκωσει.
Αυτα, ακουω τωρα γνωμη τι να κανω, παιζει να εχει χαλασει ο διακόπτης πιεσης? εχετε καποιο γηλεφωνο καποιο τηλεφωνο καλου τεχικου η εταιρια με ανταλακτικα εδω στην αθηνα.?

καλο βραδυ παιδια

----------


## diony

> τραβηξε λοιπον νερο, και την ώρα που ειναι να το ριξει με πιεση μεσα στο πλυντηριο εβγαλε το σφαλμα. και μετα προσπαθουσε συνεχεια η αντλία και δεν μπορουσε να το σηκωσει.


Η αντλία έχει κάποιο πυκνωτή πάνω της , ή δίπλα , υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει αυτός πρόβλημα και να αδυνατεί να περιστραφεί η αντλία ή να είναι μαγκωμένη

----------

RNR (11-01-15)

----------


## RNR

καλησπερα Κωστα. αρχικα για καλη μου τυχη η αντλια πλυσεως ειναι μπροστα οποτε δεν θα χρειαστει να το βγαλω απο την θεση του ολο το πλυντηριο.

οπως λες και εσυ πρεπει να εχει εναν πυκνωτη σαν εκκινητης για το μοτερ. θα ειναι απο την πισω πλευρα διοτι μπροστα δεν φανεται η θα ειναι μεσα στην αντλια. μακαρι Κωστα να την γλυτωσω με εναν πυκνωτη διοτι η αντλια εχει 150 με 200 με μια ματια που εριξα. 

επειδη ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος δεν εχω ασχοληθει βεβαια με οικιακες συσκευες, η αντλια αυτη ειναι με το πτερυγιο η οποια δουλευοντας στελνει το νερο στα πτερυγια του θαλαμου του πλυντηριου σωστα? ειναι αυτη που απο πανω της καθεται το εξαρτημα με την σιδερενια μπιλια. σωστα η λεω μ....ες

----------


## diony

Είναι η μεγάλη αντλία , το εξάρτημα 16 της 19 σελίδας
http://elektrotanya.com/miele_g600_8.../download.html
από παρόμοιο μοντέλο
και ο πυκνωτής είναι το εξάρτημα 3 (C6)  στην ίδια σελίδα


edit

αν υποθέσουμε πως η αντλία δεν μπορεί να περιστραφεί πιθανό να βγάζει το alarm που αναφέρεις


προϋπόθεση το νερό από το πλαϊνό πλαστικό δοχείο να έχει μπει στο χώρο πλύσης (σελίδα 20 το εξάρτημα 17)

----------

RNR (12-01-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλησπερα Κωστα. αρχικα για καλη μου τυχη η αντλια πλυσεως ειναι μπροστα οποτε δεν θα χρειαστει να το βγαλω απο την θεση του ολο το πλυντηριο.


Τεμπέλη εεεεε τεμπέλη! όταν θα βρεις χρόνο θα τα κάνεις όλα σωστά (όλα έξω να βγουν και να έχεις ανέσεις χώρου)

Από τις μετέπειτα και παραπάνω συνολικές συζητήσεις μάλλον αυτό που είπες ότι μουγκρίζει η αντλία (πλύσης) και όχι της αποχέτευσης . πιθανόν να έχει κάποιο ζόρι . Αν μπορέσεις να φτάσεις κοντά σε αυτήν , (και που θα έχεις την άνεση χώρου) κάπου θα δεις στην αντλία αυτή τα πτερύγια της (τα πίσω πτερύγια που δροσίζουν τον κινητήρα ... όχι τα πτερύγια που σπρώχνουν το νερό ) και θα του δώσεις μια μικρή ώθηση είτε με το δάκτυλο είτε με κάποιο κατσαβίδι , αν δεις ότι δεν γυρίζει σχετικά εύκολα αλλά ζόρικα , τότε έχεις πρόβλημα διαρροής από την τσιμούχα , και πιθανόν να δεις άλατα πάνω στον άξονα του και δίπλα στην τσιμούχα .

----------

RNR (12-01-15)

----------


## RNR

χα χα χα χα .

καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα. 

ωραιος!  σημερα θα το κοιταξω και θα σας γραψω ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## RNR

Το μοντέλο του πλυντηρίου είναι το MIELE G621 SCi plus.

Η αντλία πλύσης του έχει μόνο την φτερωτή για το νερό μπροστά και δεν έχει για ψυξη. Μήπως απο κάπου μπορώ να βρώ τον κωδικό της αντλίας, ή υπάρχουν αντλίες που κάνουν για περισσότερες σειρές πλυντηρίων και δεν χρειάζεται την ίδια ακριβώς.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εαν γνωρίζεται στα πόσα volt δουλέυει και πώς ξεκουμπώνει, την στρίβω? και την τραβάω πρός τα έξω? Πάντως βίδες δεν έχει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μόνο την αντλία αποχέτευσης στρίβεις για να βγει, της πλύσης οπωσδήποτε βγαίνει συρταρωτά από την μαύρη φλάντζα όπου ξεκουμπώνει ο σωλήνας από το καπάκι της φτερωτής άρα το μοτέρ πιθανόν να είναι βιδωμένο στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (σε άλλα μοντέλα απλώς στηρίζεται το μοτέρ με λαστιχένιους οδηγούς στήριξης.

----------

RNR (12-01-15)

----------


## RNR

ok θα το τσεκάρω το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι. 

Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο καλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## RNR

> Είναι η μεγάλη αντλία , το εξάρτημα 16 της 19 σελίδας
> http://elektrotanya.com/miele_g600_8.../download.html
> από παρόμοιο μοντέλο
> και ο πυκνωτής είναι το εξάρτημα 3 (C6)  στην ίδια σελίδα
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> αν υποθέσουμε πως η αντλία δεν μπορεί να περιστραφεί πιθανό να βγάζει το alarm που αναφέρεις
> ...


Κώστα ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ το manual με κατατόπισε πλήρες. 

Ναι το νερό όταν βγάζει το fault βαζω τον κυκλικό διακόπτη στο off ανοίγω την πόρτα και τα νέρο είναι συγκεντρωμένα μέσα στον χώρο πλύσης. Μάλλον αυτο εννοείς έτσι? Αλλιώς θα είχε πρόβλημα η βαλβίδα του δοχείου έτσι?

θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή, δεν νομίζω να έχει πάνω απο 5ευρω αυτός. Τα μοτέρ που χρησιμοποιούν παντως είναι χωρίς καρβουνάκια σωστά? Ξεκινούν με τον πυκνωτή που αναφέρουμε ετσι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τα μοτέρ που χρησιμοποιούν παντως είναι χωρίς καρβουνάκια σωστά?


 Ναι χωρίς 



> Ξεκινούν με τον πυκνωτή που αναφέρουμε ετσι?


Ναι , αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις αν θέλει ή δεν θέλει πυκνωτή (ηλεκτρονικός δεν είπες είσαι? δεν έχεις καπασιτόμετρο?). Εναλλακτικά αν δεις (που θα δεις ότι μουγκρίζει απλός το μοτέρ χωρίς να περιστρέφεται) , μένει να το σβήσεις (από το ρεύμα ) και να δεις αν περιστρέφεται το μοτέρ (εννοώ χειροκίνητα) και είναι προτιμότερο , γιατί αν έχει ζόρι περιστροφής , και καινούριο πυκνωτή να βάλεις , αν έχει ζόρι από κάποιο μάγκωμα πάλι θα σου δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν γυρίζει . (δεν είναι μόνο το χαμηλό κόστος του πυκνωτή , αλλά επειδή είναι τόσο απλή και εύκολη διαδικασία ) 

Που το πάω δηλαδή? 
Αν πρώτα δεις ότι γυρίζει εύκολα ο άξονας του μοτέρ (δεν έχει μαγκώσει κάπου ) τότε στην λειτουργία του όταν δουλέψει αν μουγκρίζει μπορείς να πας με άνεση στην αλλαγή του πυκνωτή.

Αν όμως δεν το δεις πρώτα ότι είναι μαγκωμένο (και υποθέτουμε τελικά είναι μαγκωμένο ) τότε και με την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή πάλι θα μουγκρίζει. και θα μπερδευτείς περισσότερο.

----------


## RNR

Και βέβαια έχω καπασιτόμετρο, και θα το τσεκάρω ακόμα είμαι Πέτρο στο να το βγάλω, αύριο θα κάνω την προσπάθεια να το βγάλω για να έχω καλή εικόνα πίσω στο μοτέρ. και να μπορώ να δώ τον πυκνωτή και όλα. Και έχεις δίκιο θα το πάω με την σειρά.

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι απο την εμπειρία σας, καίγονται τα μοτέρ αυτά εύκολα ? σας έχει τύχη σε MIELE να καεί μοτέρ? Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο γιατί η λειτουργία που κάνει για τα μοτερ που έχουν δεν μου φαίνεται και ζόρικη, έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καίγονται τα μοτέρ αυτά εύκολα ? σας έχει τύχη σε MIELE να καεί μοτέρ? Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο γιατί η λειτουργία που κάνει για τα μοτερ που έχουν δεν μου φαίνεται και ζόρικη, έτσι δεν είναι ?


Δεν ξέρω για τα Miele συγκεκριμένα , αλλά γενικά στα περισσότερα όχι δεν καίγονται εύκολα (αν και δεν πρέπει να τα αφήνουμε εκτεθειμένα σε ζόρι ) .

Είναι όντως αδύνατα μοτέρ θα έλεγα μοιάζουν με τους ανεμιστήρες (δροσισμού) που όποτε θέλεις το σταματάς και με το χέρι (μην το δοκιμάσεις κιόλας !)

----------

RNR (13-01-15)

----------


## RNR

xa xa xa xa όχι βέβαια το θέλω το χέρι μου  :Wink:

----------


## diony

> Ναι το νερό όταν βγάζει το fault βαζω τον κυκλικό διακόπτη στο off ανοίγω την πόρτα και τα νέρο είναι συγκεντρωμένα μέσα στον χώρο πλύσης. Μάλλον αυτο εννοείς έτσι? Αλλιώς θα είχε πρόβλημα η βαλβίδα του δοχείου έτσι?


Ακριβώς  έτσι είναι

----------


## diony

> θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή, δεν νομίζω να έχει πάνω απο 5ευρω αυτός. Τα μοτέρ που χρησιμοποιούν παντως είναι χωρίς καρβουνάκια σωστά? Ξεκινούν με τον πυκνωτή που αναφέρουμε ετσι?


Σπάνια καίγονται από ζόρισμα , σχεδόν όλα έχουν ενσωματωμένο κλίξον  , που κόβει το κύκλωμα , φυσικά αν το αφήσεις καμία εβδομάδα ξεχασμένο , τότε αλλάζει
Ναι αν ο πυκνωτής έχει αρκετά μικρότερη χωρητικότητα από την ονομαστική , ή βραχυκυκλώσει ή κάνει διακοπή το μοτέρ δεν μπορεί να περιστραφεί

----------

RNR (13-01-15)

----------


## RNR

καλησπερα παιδες.

Εχω τραβηξει το πλυντηριο εξω ανοιξα τα πλαινα καπακια και τον πυκνωτη δεν μπορω να τον  βγαλω με την καμια. τον βλεπω ομως ειναι ενα νταμαρι αλουμινενιος αλλα δεν μπαινει χερι.

το πισω καπακι που ειναι βιδωμενος ο πυκνωτης ειναι με πριτσινια. Η μονη λυση που βλεπω ειναι να γυρισω τουμπα το πλυντηριο και να ξεβιδωσω την βαση. συμφωνειτε? το εχετε κανει και εσεις?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρόσεχε ! ο πυκνωτής κρατάει τάση . θα βγάλεις τα καλώδια με κάποιο μυτοτσίμπιδο και θα τον βραχυκυκλώσεις για να ξεφορτίσει . μπορεί να είναι βιδωμένος στην βάση με τα πιρτσίνια που λες γιαυτό δοκίμασε να στρίψεις τον πυκνωτή (αριστερά) σαν να ξεβιδώνεις μια βίδα (αυτό αν βλέπεις ότι δεν έχει κόντρα παξιμάδι από πίσω)

----------


## RNR

καλημερα σε ολους.

Πετρο, το ειδα εχει παξιμαδι. Πρεπεινα το γυρισω πλαι και να βγαλω την βαση για να κανω παιχνδι..

----------


## RNR

καλησπερα σε ολους.

 Λοιπον τελικα στο δικο μου πλυντηριο η βλαβη ηταν η πλατινα που εχει στο πλάι στο παγουρι και ενεργοποιειται με τους παλμους. 

Εφερα βεβαια τεχνικο της miele γιατι δεν εβγαζα ακρη και δε  ηθελα να πειραματιστώ.

την εβγαλα φθηνα με 29 ευρω  η επισκεψη και το ανταλλακτικο 24 ευρω με το φπα το οποιο το εχω παραγγειλει και θα μου ερθει να το αλλαξω. 

προς το παρον το ξεκολλησαμε με εναν μαγνητη και δουλευει.

αυτα, ευχαριστω πολυ για την προθεση που ειχατε να με βοηθησατε απο εμαθα αρκετα.

καλο βραδυ

----------

Lewis (17-01-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

για να σας εκμεταλευτω και εγω λιγο  :Smile: 
Σταματαει το πλυσιμο στην μεση.Αναβοσβηνει το μεσαιο λαμπακι (PC/SALT) και κραταει μια λιμνη νερο μεσα.
Εβγαλα το πλαστικο στομιο που κουμπωνει στην εξοδο της αντλιας με την ανεπιστροφη μπιλια (δεν ειδα βρωμιες,κολληματα κλπ)και το ξανακουμπωσα και δουλεψε 2-3 πλυσιματα.
Αν βαλω νεο προγραμμα το νερο το τραβαει και το αδειαζει,οποτε η αντλια δουλευει.Μετα παιρνει νερο(εκει ακουω το τριγωνο φιλτρο στην παροχη νερου(παιζει να ειναι φραγμενο-καθαριζει?) ,και ξεκιναει κανονικα πλυση .Μετα απο λιγη ωρα παλι το λαμπακι ..Καποια ιδεα?



ΥΓ ακυρο αυτο με το τριγωνο φιλτρο.Ειναι το περιβοητο aquastop  :Smile:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ξανακολαει πάλι.ιδια διαδικασία.
Μόλις γεμίσει νερό και ξεκινάει πλύση μετά από λεπτό βγάζει το σφάλμα.

----------


## Lewis

έχω κάνει ότι είναι δυνατόν, εκτός βέβαια απο το να κάνω φύλλο και φτερο το πλυντήριο...

εβγαλα καθάρισα φίλτρα, κλπ...
εσπασα ενα πηρουνι για να μείνουν τα 2 ακριανά δόντια και να προσπαθήσω να κουνησω το μέσα impeller. (το είδα στο youtube)
μέχρι και γέμισα τον πάτο με ξύδι, μπας και φυγουν τα άλατα.. Τίποτε..

ξεκινάει, βγαζει τα νερά, παίρνει νερά, περιμενει, κάνει ένα ντουγκ και βγάζει error..
επειδή δεν προτίθεμαι να το διαλύσω, ειναι και της σπιτονοικοκυράς, ξέρει κανείς να μου συστήσει κανεναν καλο και φτηνο μάστορα στη Θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## klik

> ..και βγάζει error..


 ενδιαφέρον

----------


## tipos

Δηλαδη τι error βγαζει?Εχει display?Μοντελο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εσπασα ενα πηρουνι για να μείνουν τα 2 ακριανά δόντια και να προσπαθήσω να κουνησω το μέσα impeller.





> ξεκινάει, βγαζει τα νερά, παίρνει νερά, περιμενει, κάνει ένα ντουγκ και βγάζει error.


Μοιάζει για μπλοκάρισμα αντλίας πλύσης

----------


## Lewis

> Δηλαδη τι error βγαζει?Εχει display?Μοντελο?


Miele G601SC Plus

αναβοσβήνει το επάνω, από την κάτω τριάδα..

----------


## Lewis

τελικά γνωρίζει κανείς, κανέναν καλό και οικονομικό μάστορα, στη Θεσσαλονίκη;  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

Καλησπέρα
Δυστυχώς εσβησε το ταμπελακι και δεν γνωριζω ποιος τύπος ειναι.
Μου πλημμυρίζει το λεκανακι του και βγαζεξ σφαλμα.Το μονο που παρατήρησα είναι αυτό στην φωτογραφία.Που παει αυτο το στομιο; (Τετραγωνης διατομης ,μπροστα απο την φτερωτη,παει στον καδο)

----------

